# Kisses? from a SIX month old?



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Now. Is it possible for a 6 month old to know how to give kisses? Is this really something a 6 month old can learn to do?









My baby when he first wakes up from a nap and I pick him up gives me a big huge gummy smile, and then leans into my face, mouth open, and gives this huge suck on my face, dribbling drool and all.







Isn't he too young to know how to kiss?

He also does this when he is sleeping, but sometimes I think he is just rubbing his eyes, and he leans into my face when he does this....

I told my parents about it, and they were like, "Naw, he's too young to know how to do that." But then, he did it to my dad, and my dad said, he didn't know, maybe he was giving kisses.

And YES, I do kiss him enough for him to have learned how to do it, I guess. When you got such peachy soft cheeks, and a cheek-aholic mommy, how can you NOT have learned how to give kisses after 6 months?


----------



## jest (Oct 24, 2005)

My little guy gives kisses, too. Isn't it wonderful?! I LOVE it when he gives me kisses, even though they are very wet and messy.


----------



## pammysue (Jan 24, 2004)

Yup, sounds like kisses to me. When I worked in day care there was a child who gave kisses that young.

What a lucky boy (and Momma)!!


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

alice has been giving kisses just like that for the last two weeks!!







she loves when i kiss her and then she kisses me back. my friend's son did it at this age too and then stopped so i'm enjoying it while it lasts.


----------



## Shanana (May 11, 2005)

My 5 month old started giving me kisses a few weeks ago (same manner as you describe). It's a somewhat sloppy affair, lol, but I love every minute of it!!


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

well, yes. I've confirmed it. I called my DS's name, and said, "Can I have some sugar?" And a big smile came across his face, and he leaned into my face and sucked the life out of my cheek leaving a nice big glob of drool.
















So then, I told him to "Give Doddy some sugar"...and he promptly leaned into his daddy's cheek, and did the same.

Never had I realized that they could learn such a thing at such a young age...


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

Yup. DD gave kisses at 4-5 months - there was no deny what they were, she leaned in and said MWA! and everything - of course they were very open mouth sloppy kisses. DS is a bit less obvious, but I can tell what he's doing.


----------



## mama_b (Dec 14, 2004)

Yep. My dd started doing that 2 months ago when she was 5 months old.


----------



## Shaunam (Oct 8, 2004)

Sounds like real kisses to me.







My DS was about 6-7 months when he started kissing. Open-mouthed, slobbery baby kisses. He's 11 months now and he still LOVES to give kisses. He tries to french me though. I love my DS and all, but EWWWW!







Ugh, and he french kisses the dog too.







:


----------



## BeanMama (Dec 3, 2004)

My son does that too -- it gives whole new meaning to the expression "suck face"!!









We've been practicing fish lips too, and I can see him twitching his lips a bit to try to do it but he hasn't been able to purse his lips yet. When does that happen, I wonder?


----------



## matts_mamamama (Mar 19, 2004)

my boy has his mouth wide open when I come near him to kiss him - looks like he's going to eat me right up!


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

That's about the age DS learned to give kisses. Isn't it great?


----------



## CABsMommy (Aug 24, 2005)

yup those are kisses. ds looooooves to give them!


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minkajane*
Isn't it great?

yah, great and damp.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Yep, we've had kisses here for a couple months...at first I thought he was trying to latch on to my face, but he wasn't--just planting his giant open wet mouth on my cheek








Love the baby kisses.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Yummy yummy baby kisses! DD started around 5 months with the big open mouthed kisses. Now at 9 months she's added a new "kiss style" to her bag of tricks...she'll plant a big wet kiss on you and then blow! Sort of a baby raspberry/zerbert. Still does the bear hug and yummy kisses though. I'm gonna miss them! (though a little less drool wouldn't hurt







)


----------



## CandyApple (Nov 1, 2004)

I love the warm, wet kisses from ds! Who knew we'd have such loving and advanced babies!







Can it be because they are sooo wonderful to kiss, especially on those rosy cheeks, and neck, and ears...


----------



## chiro_kristin (Dec 31, 2004)

My ds does it too. I love it!


----------



## KLK7 (Jan 31, 2004)

my DD started doing it a couple weeks ago.

I thought it wasn't real kisses at first until I started going after her cheeks and she would intercept my mouth with her mouth.


----------

